# cant open windows firewall



## red angel (Nov 30, 2011)

Windows firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. What is the associated service?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That would be the windows firewall service as well as its dependancies.

If you did not disable the windows firewall this would be an indication you are infected with malware or a virus.

Respond accordingly.


----------



## red angel (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you. I did not disable anything. It was working fine until I turned it on this morning. What action should I take?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

got to control panel services and start the firewall service
update and run your antivirus / antimalware software


----------



## red angel (Nov 30, 2011)

Was finally able to turn on and run windows defender. Stiil unable to turn on firewall. Same message as above. I have the original installation disk. Can I uninstall and reinstall? Is that possible?


----------

